
Programming languages in coding interviews ranked - rvivek
http://blog.hackerrank.com/emerging-languages-still-overshadowed-by-incumbents-java-python-in-coding-interviews/
======
positivity89
Really interesting graphs at the bottom of the article, which compare the rise
of FinTech and the rise of Python. Makes sense why finance companies use
Python--they're usually less interested in mathematical languages and more
interested in getting stuff done faster and more easily.

